# cant get into pogo games



## ditto1239 (Jun 19, 2003)

hello I have been a member of pogo for a while now and last night i got kicked out of spades and since then i cant get back into any pogo games I cant even get to the home page of pogo it says page cannot be displayed i have also tried back doors and ect.
Can u please help me get back into pogo games!!

Thank You,
Dottie


----------



## SoSoSassy30 (Jun 19, 2003)

I am not able to get into Pogo either. I've tried the main site where I most always enter, I've also tried back doors, and I tried going through EA Games. None have worked. I played yesterday. So, you're not alone. I don't think anybody is playing. 

Dawn (SoSoSassy30)


----------



## ditto1239 (Jun 19, 2003)

i got 1 friend that is in and 3 that cant get in either what is the problem this is really pissing me off!! well let me know if u find anything out and thank you


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Pogo games have been discussed numerous times here. Click the link here for a list of all the threads with "pogo" in them. The most common solutions have been getting a new version of Sun's Java, or there was a conflict with a networking card. Read throuth these results for your answers.

http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=434121&sortby=&sortorder=


----------



## tulpyangel (Jun 19, 2003)

I am a member and every time I play sone of the games my PC locks up. Is there a problem with my PC or pogo?


----------



## blondecougar (Jun 19, 2003)

I cant get into pogo games either I have been trying all day what is going on with them ? Help !!!!!


----------



## SoSoSassy30 (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know. It's weird. My computer is only a couple months old and I don't think it is the problem. I literally cannot get to the pogo main page, nor the ea games main page or anything to do with them. It's like there was no such thing..LOL

I get the ole "page connot be displayed" That's what I get when I try to bring it up from my favorites. If I type in www.pogo.com... I get the MSN search saying they can't find pogo.com... asking if I intended to go to another site... and Pogo is one of the options given! LOL... Still, I try and get nowhere.

Oh well, life does go on.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=434121&sortby=&sortorder=

Click that link for the list of pogo threadsthat have been discussed here. Your solution probably lies in one of them.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hello Pogo's,

I too could not understand why I could not get in to Pogo. During a tourney game last night I began to realize something was not right, the action became sluggish and finally I was dissed and could not return to Pogo.

So I spent most of last night and today scanning with my AV, SpyBot, HiJackThis, Spyware Blaster, etc. I checked all my IE6 browser security settings hoping to find THE "solution". SOMETHING HAD TO BE WRONG WITH MY COMPUTER!! O M G !!!

Well, after visiting enough Forums including this one and seeing all of us with the exact same dilemma I have come to one final conclusion....IT'S NOT OUR FAULT!!! Something is amiss at the Pogo server and I don't believe there is anything we can do until that time we click on our Pogo link for the 800th time and finally....we are in!

Why were only certain Pogo users singled out is anyone's guess. I'm sure the answers to all the questions will eventually be answered. But, until then I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. When Pogo decides to let me in is when I'll get in.
Regards,
Telstar


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe you guys had too many points and Pogo is going to have an "accidental" server crash to clear all the statistics...


----------



## SoSoSassy30 (Jun 19, 2003)

Too many points indeed. I just tried getting to the Pogo site, and shazam! It's back like it was never gone. Darn BlackJack jackpot was hit, but oh well. As for all my years of hoarding tokens....... I'm cashing em in before another crash happens and I'm left high and dry. 


Not that cashing in gets ya anywhere. I've cashed in plenty of times, and have never won a nickel. Oh woe is me. ;p


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Bless you SoSo. I just tried to click on my Pogo link and son-of-a-gun....it worked! 24 hours later I finally have regained access to Pogo. 

Ok all you Pogoians, click on your Pogo link. I hope you'll be as successful as I was in regaining consciousness.

Well, hopefully there will never be a repeat of this tragic event....the loss of Pogo. I for one need my daily Pogo fix....lol

Good playing and hey, fill out those profiles!

Regards,
Telstar


----------



## elyger (May 7, 2003)

I can not pile my cards on the Free Cell. Whats with that????Also have been kicked off pogo three times yesterday and it ended my aol connection.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Pogo is part of the problems, part is probably the players themselves. Folks go nuts when they don't get their daily fix.

Folks trying to print, play music and using pokey puters and play very fast Hearts, Euchre and Spades at the same time.

The best thing to do if you are having problems, is go into your Profile and select the mini-Window version for the display window and see if that makes Pogo happy.

Many folks with dials up play horribly slow. Sometimes Pogo is the problem. Now if someone can figure out how to be totally sure of getting a sober partner when all the bars are closing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

i cant get in it says Norton Internet Security 2002 has blocked access to this restricted site


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

umm, one question, whats pogo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

pogo is a site where you can play tons of games


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

its really fun


----------



## Rocket1208 (Jul 1, 2003)

Under my regular accounts I can get to Pogo's Main Page, Room Selection Page, but when I click on a room, the ad window pops up and trys to load the ad, after a few seconds I get a page can not be displayed and it stops trying to load the game. I installed the new Sun Java, but it crashed my system... I am running a XP box fully loaded and fully patched. MS Java VM is lastest version

Now here is the kicker, pogo wants to say it is my system but I am also beta testing their "Subscription Service" that will be coming out and can get into all the games fine. Same computer.

Anyone else have this problem... have you gotten it resolved?


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Nope, no problems getting into Pogo. If anything the last couple days have been better than usual. 

Think with Pogo, never assume the problem is in your computer and start tearing things apart or making any changes. The problem is "Always" in Pogo. If it worked the day before, assume it is still good.

With the Pogo patience a virtue. Getting in is only the start of my problems, those horrible partners lately drive me nuts.


----------



## Aly4Stile (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't Give up on playing POGO!

My husband and I tried everything to fix our problem loading the Pogo and Gamesville games. Nothing worked. Not reloading Win98 SE, not uninstalling and reinstalling Java as suggested. Finally today I downloaded and installed Netscape 7.1, and now it WORKS!!!

Give it a try and see if you too can start playing again! Whistling while I play again with friends and family .

Aly


----------

